# H.C . cuba



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi I want to grow a lot of cuba emersed to use in many 4 feet tanks that I have, My plan for the substrate is pink clay,miracle grow potting soil, peat moss, red lava stone and silica sand"gold grain" all together, fo you think is ok ? something else I should add?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Zelth,

I grow HC emersed with Miracle Grow Potting Mix (not organic) covered with a thin layer of clay cat litter (so it is easier to clean). I keep the substrate very moist and spray the HC with Miracle-Gro® Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food fertilizer mixed at 1/2 strength a few times a week. It seems to work for me.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks good to me is it under low light why it looks bright green instead of dark green?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Zelth,

It is under an old 'shop light' with 2X40 watt 3500K and 6500K bulbs.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

the leaf color looks nice


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

This is the progression of H.c. cuba each two days


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

udate


----------



## Wphan (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## naseri47 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear sir, finaly for planting H.c in aquarium, what are you doing? What kind of substrate, are using?!
I noticed, all cleaning crew( algea eater) working againts H.C?! I mean, detaching them! Need your comments regards


----------

